# Advice for winterizing? More context in the thread.



## tulips (9 mo ago)

Hi! We have two bonded pigeons in a large run, both of which we brought in this year. The female is a feral rescue, male a fancy rescue. Our female is pretty consistently broody and cozy in cold weather. Our male typically roosts on a 2x4 that supports the run. I’ve provided lots of roosts and shelters yet he seems to prefer perching in the same spot night after night. I’ve blocked off breeze with some plywood and rain by tarps.

I’m in the PNW and typically freezing temps are rare, but we’re looking at teens next week. I’m keeping their water defrosted daily so no concern there, and will add supplemental feed to boost body temp.

Given that they’re roosting in a large run and not temp controlled fully, would love thoughts. Temps are going to drop 10deg daily.


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

I think you have the right idea. Just block off the cold winds.with any thing you can Pigeons are cold hardy birds. You can cover the floor with straw or dry leaves and put straw in a nest . That would also keep them warm


----------

